# Generator



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

When we purchase our 25 RS-S we were told we needed a minium of a 4000 watt generator. After reading some of you post i wonder if we need that much.Are the new inverter generators the new hot item?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

You really don't need a 4000k generator. My Yamaha 3000iSEB ran my Outback just fine. The extra boost feature it has allows it to draw from the battery when the demand exceeds it supply, so rather than kicking off it temporarily boosts - nice feature I think. If I were going to install one like an Onan I'd probably go with the 4000, but its not required. The Raptor came with a 5500, only reason is that it 'could' run 2 A/C units (yeah right) if needed.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I would investigate the Honda quiet series. There is a thread on this topic. I believe there are 3 models; all very quiet and fuel efficent.

Thor


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

I've had an Onan 4000 in my old Toy Hauler. I currently have the Yamaha 3000iSEB (same as Y-Guy's) and my camping side kick has the Honda EU3000. All are wonderful generators, they're quiet and are more than enough to power your trailer while dry camping. Some on here also prefer to parallel two Honda EU2000's. The Yamaha 3000iSEB and the Honda EU3000 aren't all that light. But we have built racks for the back of our trailers so it's not really an issue for us. I found that Ebay had by far the best prices for either the Honda or the Yamaha. I got my Yamaha for $1900, which is about $400 under retail, which included wheels, rv adapter plug, dc charging cable, battery and the 2 year warranty. As well as free shipping and NO TAX. I just had to make sure there were local dealers who would service it and there were plenty. Hope this helps. Good luck!!!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Racechasers said:


> But we have built racks for the back of our trailers so it's not really an issue for us.
> [snapback]28127[/snapback]​


Racechaser,

Got pictures? This is something I've thought about but had to balance against the lighter tongue weight as a consequence.

BBB


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Racechasers said:
> 
> 
> > But we have built racks for the back of our trailers so it's not really an issue for us.
> ...


I'll see what I can do BBB. I just bought a Nikon D70 digital camera and now my computer is on the fritz. So I'll see if someone can download a pic for me.


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a Generac 4000xl. I haven't used it for my camper yet but my best friend used it to run his a/c and everything on his pop-up. Thier about half the price of a yamaha and a honda. I know thier not as quiet as them but most of the time theres others at the race track who sounds like they use a nascar motor as a generator.


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

I have a Yamaha 3000iSEB. It works quite well.


----------



## edgramir (Feb 9, 2005)

I just purchased a yamaha 2400 tri fuel and it works fantastic. Ran the Carrier AC with no problem and there is no loss of power by running propane. the generator is as quiet as the honda but better. running the propane is great and has tons of benefits. if you are considering getting 2 hondas I would urge you to think about a single easy to carry yamaha


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We only carry a small Coleman generator for a battery charge. No need for AC or other electric stuff....I'm Camping!!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> No need for AC or other electric stuff....I'm Camping!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love to see you come to the deep south in the summer and still think there is no need for AC when camping. It's loads of fun drinking your air.


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

We have had a Honda EU3000is generator for about 1 1/2 years with no problems.

In the summer we have ran the AC, microwave and, DirectTV all at the same time with no issue.

As others have said, the EU3000 is very quite which makes a difference for not only those around us but for us as well.

The only upkeep is that I just make sure that I run it for about 30 every month to keep it loose.

Mike


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

bt996sb said:


> I have a Generac 4000xl. I haven't used it for my camper yet but my best friend used it to run his a/c and everything on his pop-up. Thier about half the price of a yamaha and a honda. I know thier not as quiet as them but most of the time theres others at the race track who sounds like they use a nascar motor as a generator.
> [snapback]28138[/snapback]​


So it was your buddy who was in the pop-up next to me at Darlington!

We have the Honda EU3000. Ran it all weekend and you could not even hear it! Love how they throttle up or down as the load changes.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I recently went to an RV open house where they demoed the new Honda lineups, I feel there is a bit of Honda puffing in their advertisements "Super Quiet". I was a bit disappointed honestly. Perhaps it was my own fault not having heard one before and equating the term "Super Quiet" in my mind with "small whisper" or "almost silent".

I did find if the exhaust port was away from you and you were away from an enclosed area they was a bit less noise.

Are they Super Quiet compared to the competition (Yamaha) ? I would like to compare a Honda with a comparable Yamaha model. If they offer the same noise level as what I heard with the Honda's I would most likely opt for the Yamaha because the wheel kit is standard.

Of course, on the flip side we must not forget Honda Power Equipment Division is an official supplier to the IndyCar series!!!

then again Yamaha's are on sale right now 3000iSEB - 1,760.00
3000iSE - 1,580.00


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawford,

It depends on what you want to do. If you want to run everything, I believe you will need a 3,000 watt or better generator. If you can live without the A/C and/or the microwave, you can get by with about 1,500 watts. If you are just looking at keeping the 12V systems up and running, 1,000 watts is more than enough.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, guys! Just when we think we know what we need/want - you go and change our mind....again!!!


----------



## Mike Breul (Mar 28, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks, guys! Just when we think we know what we need/want - you go and change our mind....again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just went through the research process for my FBHS (5th Wheel). I first looked at the new yamaha EF2400 IS. It will run a newer model 13500 BTU AC but not much else at the same time. Best part is that it weighs only 70 pounds dry. Unfortunately (or fortunately) I found that I have a 15000 BTU AC. I considered the 3000 Honda and Yamaha but they are relatively large and heavy and the cost difference between two Honda 2000's with parallel kit and the 3000's wasn't that much. I purchased the two Honda 2000's including the parallel kit tax, and shipping for $1955 form Wise Industrial Sales. The Honda 2000's only weigh about 50 pounds and are pretty small. If I want to use the AC, I will run both. If it is the other stuff, I will just run one.

Good Luck
Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Mike Breul said:


> I purchased the two Honda 2000's including the parallel kit tax, and shipping for $1955 form Wise Industrial Sales. The Honda 2000's only weigh about 50 pounds and are pretty small. If I want to use the AC, I will run both. If it is the other stuff, I will just run one.
> 
> Good Luck
> Mike
> [snapback]110941[/snapback]​


That's what we settled on doing, too ... but haven't done it yet ... and then I keep reading... and ....







Our TT is smaller and the AC will be used sparingly so we figure there's no point in lugging the big one when, most of the time, a single small one will do the job....but the option is there if needed. (Don't tell them....but I still think that's what we'll do...)


----------



## Outback-N-It (May 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Thanks, guys! Just when we think we know what we need/want - you go and change our mind....again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We also have the 25rss and use the Yamaha ef2800i. Its the inverter generator and weighs about 60lbs. I haven't had any problem running everything in the trailer. Used it in Glamis and ran the a/c all day, along with everything else. It's great since it only weighs approx. 60lbs vs. 110lbs the others weigh. We all know we do enough physical work camping. Vince


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

edgramir said:


> I just purchased a yamaha 2400 tri fuel and it works fantastic. Ran the Carrier AC with no problem and there is no loss of power by running propane. the generator is as quiet as the honda but better. running the propane is great and has tons of benefits. if you are considering getting 2 hondas I would urge you to think about a single easy to carry yamaha
> [snapback]110604[/snapback]​


what's the cost on it? did you buy on line? 
Tawnya


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have the Kipor 3500Ti (recently re named 3000Ti to match the actual output) and it costs about half of the Honda EU3000is and is almost as quiet.

So far I am very happy with it but is is not light as it weighs 132 pounds which is about the same as the Honda.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Dreamtimers said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > No need for AC or other electric stuff....I'm Camping!!
> ...


I hear ya. But that is one reason I live in the PNW. Come on up here sometime and breath in the crisp dry air. Of course you only have 3 months to do this, as it rain the other 9 months.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Of course you only have 3 months to do this, as it rain the other 9 months.
> [snapback]111132[/snapback]​


Yup... One way or another, we still end up drinking our air!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dreamtimers said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


it only rains 9 month if you live in the WRONG







part of the PNW!!







the Tri-Cities averages about 6 inches a year!! ok, we DO have to deal with dust storms, but not rain! hmmm......the two together would make mud.....


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Heres one resource for Yamaha Gen Pricing for most models

click

Here's another

click


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Scooter said:


> Heres one resource for Yamaha Gen Pricing for most models
> 
> click
> 
> ...


thanks! when I can get one I want it to be THE one, know what I mean? like our trailer, we think it will be the trailer we will keep unless of course it turns out to be defective.Honestly, it will have all 2 people could need. I want a generator that will do the job and never have to think about it again. Now, where did I plant that money tree??


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

We have a Honda 2000EU. It is very quiet (59 db at high idle) and fuel efficient. It weighs about 60-70 lbs. easy to start. We have used it w/o any problems. It is not cheap, about $975 on sale. It can power the TT w/o problems, we don't need no stinkin' A/C. (plenty of power to the microwaved popcorn, keep's DW happy)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

akdream said:


> We have a Honda 2000EU. It is very quiet (59 db at high idle) and fuel efficient. It weighs about 60-70 lbs. easy to start. We have used it w/o any problems. It is not cheap, about $975 on sale. It can power the TT w/o problems, we don't need no stinkin' A/C. (plenty of power to the microwaved popcorn, keep's DW happy)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmmm....does it ever get warm enough in Alaska to need an a/c???
ever been in my area when it's 100 or hotter?


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

tlm said:


> akdream said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Honda 2000EU.Â It is very quiet (59 db at high idle) and fuel efficient.Â It weighs about 60-70 lbs. easy to start.Â We have used it w/o any problems.Â It is not cheap, about $975 on sale.Â It can power the TT w/o problems, we don't need no stinkin' A/C.Â (plenty of power to the microwaved popcorn, keep's DW happy)
> ...


Some parts of Alaska get very warm, Fairbanks gets into the upper 80's to low 90's. Most of the state A/C is not a must have. We moved from California, the day we left it was 110.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

akdream said:


> Some parts of Alaska get very warm, Fairbanks gets into the upper 80's to low 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I would LOVE to have upper 80's today - My car was registering mid 90's and its MAY.....August is going to be unbearable


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

akdream said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> > akdream said:
> ...


----------



## peacemakerpete (Mar 28, 2008)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]


[/quote]

We use the Honda 2000EU inverter for our 2007 23KRS. It will run the microwave and stuff, OR just the AC buy itself. To run the AC, I turn off the breaker for the battery inverter. But be aware some of the earlier KRS (and others) have an AC with HIGHER current draw than the 2007 and later models.
We are VERY pleased with the Honda 2000. Remember to turn OFF the econo-throttle setting when using the AC. Fairly light weight, good gas use, and fairly quiet, especially on econo-throttle.

Peacemakerpete


----------



## Sweathog62 (Jul 28, 2005)

jedmunson said:


> <{POST_SNAPBACK}>[/post][/right]










I would LOVE to have upper 80's today - My car was registering mid 90's and its MAY.....August is going to be unbearable








[/quote]








Nice to have some more okies(We are on the NW side of Edmond and the unit is stored off of Kelley) on the site....Can't wait until August!! BTW-I'm buying my father in laws Yama because he just can't lift it.....


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

We have the Yamaha 2400. Really love it. The only draw back is it is alittle heavy at 70lbs. Here is why I got the 2400;
Price- More watts for about the same price as Honda/Yamaha 2000 series.
Honda/Yamahas are actualy 1600 watts with a surge function to 2000watts.
Yamaha 2400 is 2000 wats with surge to 2400.
Runs everything on our camper, only combo it wont is AC/Microwave at same time(start up). If one or the other is already running it will run both as long as they are the only things running.(no inverter, lights, ect).

By the way, if you just want a quiet gen to run everything but AC, Onan makes a quiet series 2000 watt (1650 actual). They sell at any cummins shop for $750. And Costco online. Look just like the Honda,Yamaha, kipor 2000 series.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Yamaha 3000iSEB







. It has never let my down. I can run everything. It is heavy but manageable. Yamaha has a new 2400 but I think you will have a hard time starting the AC especially if your batteries are charging also. 
good luck,
Brian


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2009)

I've lived in the deep South all my life. There are lots of generators out there and all of them will do fine for at least one season. But in our experience, only one will outlive all the others and that's a HONDA. (I've watched too many friends and neighbors toss out lots of other names - and when I say toss out, I mean at the DUMP) Honda works time after time, season after season. Minimal upkeep, if any. We have hurricane season coming up, so we have to have something dependable for the 'just in case'. Quiet it good, but dependability is better when it comes to my money!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Last year a buddy of mine and I tried some different configurations before he bought a Yamaha 2400 for his travel trailer. His trailer is similar to mine but it's not an Outback. His AC is the same size (13,500 btu) but a bit older and a different brand (I don't remember which one).

Single Honda EU2000i
Ran his AC if not too hot.
Would not run my Carrier AC

Single Yamaha 2400
Ran his AC pretty well
Barely ran my AC and shutdown. (I didn't want to risk damaging my AC or the Yamaha Gen so we stopped)

Dual Honda EU2000is
Easily ran his and my ACs

I guess what I concluded was that a 3000+ watt generator should run the AC and some other things on most trailers unless you have the large AC unit. You might be able to get by with something as small as the Yamaha 2400 but you should really try one first as it may or maynot work. If you could try it before you had to commit to purchasing it I'd say give the Yamaha a try. The 2 Hondas are a nice setup but a bit expensive compared to some alternatives.


----------



## fshr4life (Feb 7, 2009)

I am planning to run two Honda EU2000's, but I'm on the installment plan right now







. I bought one this year and I plan to buy one of the "Companion" versions next year and the parallel cables when I save up enough money. The companion version costs about $100 more than the standard EU2000, but it comes with a 30 Amp plug built right in and is already set up to run both units in parallel. Here's what I like about this plan:

1. The EU2000's are light enough for me to be able to pick up and move around easily, unlike the bigger 3000 or 4000 units. Mine weighs much less than any suitcase my DW has ever packed







.
2. The EU2000's are small enough to put inside the front storage compartment of my TT so I can lock them in there when not in use. There's no way I could put one of the 3000 units in there. I don't have to worry about locking them in the back of my truck (I don't have a cap on my TV) or trying to mount it permanently somewhere else.
3. If it's not hot outside, I can just take one generator and leave the other one behind. It will run everything great and use less gas. When I need the AC, I'll just run them both in parallel.
4. They are quiet.
5. They certainly cost more, but they last a long time if you take care of them. And, as they say "The sweetness of a cheap price is soon forgotten while the bitterness of poor quality remains forever."

JD


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Duro power makes a dual fuel gas/propane generator that is 3500 watts and runs any ac and is only 60Db which ius the same as all the quiet ones, but you do not need gasoline.

it is $699 with electric start. runs 16 hours at 75% load on a 20Lb tank.

http://www.duropower.com/item.asp?PID=456&...D=1&level=0


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

I posted this about a month ago:
_I bought this generator, it arrived last week without the wheel kit ( I fixed that with a phone call), runs my 28KRS fine and pretty quite. you can have a conversation in a normal voice standing right next to the thing at full load. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001L5TPCC
Can't beat the price. I estmate it at about 64-66 db._

This generator is real nice and very quiet
Happy Trails


----------

